# E39 Dustless Brake Pads?



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi,

Which are the good dustless brake pads for E39?

Shawn


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which are the good dustless brake pads for E39?
> 
> Shawn


I have axxis deluxe plus pads and I am impressed with it. Well, it's not actually dustless, but it certainly produces a lot less dust than the oem's.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

All brake pads create dust, some more than others. Axxis Deluxe Plus pads create very little dust and have equal or better braking characteristics as OEM. They can be purchased here: http://www.zeckhausen.com.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I have the Porterfield R4S pads and can go two weeks without cleaning my wheels... and I am extremely anal about keeping them clean. The OEM pads before caused me to wipe them down every two days.
JB


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Changing to aftermarket brake pads, would that void my warranty?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Bearcat;Love the avatar!


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Bearcat said:


> Changing to aftermarket brake pads, would that void my warranty?


Only if those pads were to have caused the part under warranty to fail (rotor)

A dealer MIGHT try and make a case against the ABS controller going bad... but they woulf have to prove that the PAD CAUSED the abs to go bad... a difficult thing to do.

Change the pads...more than likely, the dealer will NEVER know. If there is an issue with the braking system... change the pads back


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

Bearcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which are the good dustless brake pads for E39?
> 
> Shawn


I've got Axxis Deluxe Plus pads that I bought from Zeckhausen Racing - very good braking characteristics and very, very little dust. I have SSR GT3s which have a huge polished rim and they rarely get dirty unless it rains.

Without a doubt, excellent pads from an excellent vendor


----------

